# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ντόπιες κότες.

## jim11

Παιδιά καλησπέρα , ασχολούμαι και έχω ντόπιες κότες και θα με ενδιέφερε η ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών γύρω απο αυτές.
Θα ήθελα ας πούμε να βρώ φυλές που εγώ δεν έχω.Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδώ:

********************

----------

